
There was no wave of compassion when addicts were hooked on crack - georgecmu
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/show/there-was-no-wave-of-compassion-when-addicts-were-hooked-on-crack
======
grizzles
Nope, there was a wave of animosity. Many U.S. states passed mandatory minimum
sentencing laws. In 1991 the U.S. Supreme Court upheld a state law that gave
life for possession of less than 1.5 lbs of cocaine.

